# It is official



## alsea1 (Dec 8, 2013)

The Arctic can have their weather back.  We are tired of it.
I am so done with rotating water bottles. LOL
We are just not prepared for this crap.
Well, back out to rotate again. Ugh


----------



## woodsie (Dec 8, 2013)

Agreed! I just had to spend half an hour with a hairdryer on my outside tap to defrost my "frost-free" tap in order to fill up the water tubs...ugh!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Dec 8, 2013)

Goodness...and here I thought having to break ice on the stock tank was a hassle.


----------



## Azriel (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a heating pad that I set on high and wrap around my "frost free" hydrant for about 15 min before I run my water.


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 9, 2013)

Agreed.  I want my teens and twenties back.


----------



## kinder (Dec 12, 2013)

Went out to the dog kennel to do cru..cru.. patrol this am and couldn't ... So I gave it a kick to loosen it ..  Broke my darn big toe..


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 12, 2013)

Was in the 30's today.  T-shirt weather!


----------

